# Power programmer for 240



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I posted this question in the newb forum and I think its pissing people off so...
 
Do they make power programmers for imports? Like a 240sx


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

There are multiple tuning products available for imports. It just depends on how much you want to spend and what kind of tunability you want. One of these devices can range anywhere from $300 - $2000. I'm in the market for one right now. I think its going to cost me @ $1200. But that is full tunability over everything including ditching the MAF. If you are wanting a power programmer like the ones they have for most chevy pickup trucks, diesels.. etc. Then no. There isn't one available.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm looking for something to adjust for my bolt on upgrades like: tires, CAI, catbacks, cams, gas, etc.
Does anyone have any links?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Does anyone have any links or product names?


----------

